# 15 hp briggs can't turn through compression



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

i have a 15 hp b&s diamond plus commercial performance model#28n707 and i cannot get it to turn through compression any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

The 1st thing I check is taking the spark plug out and see if gas pours out,if it wa hydro-locked from a leaking needle and seat.More info is needed in order to give some ideas of the solution.Maybe answers to like Is it a pull start that you can't get it past TDC,or is it electric start?What's the known history of stuation?
With more info,the guys here can help you solve it.Things to consider is there could be something that was injested that is keeping the piston from going past TDC,or if it's the electric start not working strong,it could be the starter motor( I have had 2 this year do that) Or the compression release not working,things like that.

Steve


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

my neighbor gave me the engine it was working good when he took it off the mower he had it on it had been sitting out for a couple years but he did have it covered i have tried putting a different starter on it and it does the same thing


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

try taking the spark plug out and see if it turns over then


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

i have taken the spark plug out and i can turn the engine by hand with the plug out


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

If this is a OHV engine which i think it is take the valve cover off and with the engine at TDC check the clearance between the rocker arms and the valves it should be .004" for both.


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

i just got done taking the carb and intake off and i can see oil in the intake port and also it spits oil out of the spark plug hole when i turn it over without the plug in does any one have any ideas for cleaning the oil out of it without pulling the head off


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

i think i have it fixed thanks to phillip i never thought too much valve clearance would cause this problem


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the valves are not properly adjusted, then the compression release will not operate, and these engines have too much compression for the electric starter to overcome. Any liquid in the cylinder, be it oil or gas will increase the compression and can also cause a similar condition, even if the valves are properly adjusted.


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

well i have the turning over problem fixed but now i need to know where i can get a carb rebuild kit


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

You should have a local briggs dealer in your area. Try the briggs and stratton website and use the locate dealer function


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

i called my local b&s dealer which is an orschelen farm&home store and they told me $54.95 for a carb rebuild kit is this right price wise because it seems expensive to me


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

that doesn't seem to bad really, those bigger engine kits are a bit on the pricy side

goto jackssmallengines.com and get it from there, probably cheaper


----------

